# Stupid Burgler



## table1349 (May 23, 2017)

Burglar at Wichita photography studio busted in 30 minutes, thanks to Instagram


----------



## DaveAndHolly219 (May 26, 2017)

Did she get her Polaroid camera back?


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 12, 2017)

Like the guys shirt. Is there any business that doesn't have cameras anymore?????????


----------

